# The baddest car at Bimmerfest 2007 is ......



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

If you did not see it - you really missed out. "Amazing" does not do it justice....

(I had to pilfer the photo from Jon)


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbup: Thanks for posting.


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

without a doubt...


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

:yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What a beauty!

I think in one of the posted galleries I saw an E9, it looked fantastic too.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

i think this beautiful car was featured in Roundel about a year ago. amazing story, if it's the same one. :thumbup:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

i think this is it - july 2006 http://www.bmwcca.org/roundel/july2006

http://www.bmwcca.org/files/roundel/2006/Mission-Improbable-July2006.pdf


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

He needs to fix his rear emblem..I know...theres an extra T and all...but it doesnt look right....and the sunroof is bugging the crap out of me.


----------

